# FET at GRI - what happens?



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

As the title really.  

Our first attempt failed a couple of weeks ago, so it's now onto using our frozen embryos.  I had an appointment send out for a review, but I phoned today and told them I didn't think I needed it as everything went perfectly but it just didn't work for some reason and I didn't see the point in waisting an appointment someone else could have.  The girl I spoke to said that was fine, and just to phone again when AF arrives and hopefully I'll get booked in.

I just wondered what actually happens for the FET - what drugs do you have (I know it's different to a normal cycle), what are the timings for scans etc, anything else that might be useful to know.

Thanks

Suzie x


----------



## wanabmum (Jul 30, 2009)

Hi Mrsmcc7, Its acually very  simple book in  get date for prostap wait for bleed then scan and bloods before getting HRT four a day for about 10 days, nasal spray ,scan to check lining thickness then transfer four days later.x


----------



## mrsmcc7 (Aug 16, 2011)

wanabmum said:


> Hi Mrsmcc7, Its acually very simple book in get date for prostap wait for bleed then scan and bloods before getting HRT four a day for about 10 days, nasal spray ,scan to check lining thickness then transfer four days later.x


Thanks for that hun. I knew it was a lot easier than for a fresh cycle but it's good to know what to expect.

Thanks again

Suzie x


----------

